# Arturo Fuente Hemingway Best Seller Cigar Review - No More Hemmingways for me



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

When I started smoking cigars 15 years ago I fell in love with all the fuentes, hemmingways, and don carlos that i could get my hands on. I subsequ...

Read the full review here: Arturo Fuente Hemingway Best Seller Cigar Review - No More Hemmingways for me


----------

